
Somebody paid $5.2M to make two Ethereum transactions - timcc50
https://decrypt.co/31956/an-ethereum-user-lost-5-2-million-in-two-massive-mistakes
======
andrewksl
An insane mistake to make, but perhaps more surprising than the fact that it
could be allowed to happen is that someone who benefited from the mistake is
willing to simply hand the ETH back.

